
Trolling the Monster in the Heart of the Milky Way - chablent
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/30/science/black-hole-milky-way.html
======
skybrian
This article looks like a somewhat more straightforward summary of the new
findings:

[https://www.quantamagazine.org/astronomers-creep-up-to-
the-e...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/astronomers-creep-up-to-the-edge-of-
the-milky-ways-black-hole-20181030/)

Here is the paper:

Detection of orbital motions near the last stable circular orbit of the
massive black hole SgrA*
[https://www.aanda.org/articles/aa/pdf/forth/aa34294-18.pdf](https://www.aanda.org/articles/aa/pdf/forth/aa34294-18.pdf)

